# Is it her breed or is it her age re stubbornness ?



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Its Alice being Alice.

Sounds like she has her own personality


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

LOL goldens are seldom stubborn, just lack motivation. Allowing her to refuse is letting her make the decisions. You are actually teaching her it's ok to say no to what you want her to do. This is just a training issue. If you do some obedience training she will learn to listen to you and do what you want her to do and be just as happy. Right now, she is training you


----------



## Alicepup (Dec 11, 2019)

Arrrrrgggh. We’ve done so much training and obedience classes.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

My 2 yo is the opposite. Her stuck is her telling you she doesn’t want to do it because she’s had a bad experience. Like getting in the car...she sits and she won’t move. You have to lift her in. She remembers puking as a puppy for six months straight and still associates it.


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

Have you tried a gentle leader? There is no way she could pull you or keep sitting down with one on. You guide her very easily when worn. I used one when my girl was younger, she's really good on a leash now and I just use a harness.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Alicepup said:


> Arrrrrgggh. We’ve done so much training and obedience classes.


If you are honestly doing what is recommended in your classes, find a different class or training resource. This one isn't working. It would be nice if all classes and trainers were great but they are not, some are terrible at everything except cashing your checks. 
I have seen many "professionally trained" dogs that were, IMO, totally untrained. 

Keep in mind that at one year old Alice will not always be perfect. She will continue to test you, that's her job.
She is also smart enough to try to do things her way so she is smart enough to do what you teach her.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

haha -- they all have their quirks at some time or the other. My current Golden is so driven compared to my last, who was so chill. It's not a bad thing -- just different personalities.

I don't know what to suggest other than "look at me" and "let's go." I'd practice that over and over on a leash. I wouldn't carry her. She needs to do what you ask and not be given the option to do whatever she decides to do.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Alicepup said:


> Arrrrrgggh. We’ve done so much training and obedience classes.


Glad to hear you are taking classes, this is a good opportunity to practice what YOU learned in class. How much practice do you do in places like Lowes or the park around other dogs and people? Being the perfect dog at home is always nice but you have to continue the training with lots of distractions. 
Never ask for a behavior you are not prepared to make a correction when they don't comply. Just like in class, if you ask for a sit I'm pretty sure even a poor instructor expects the dog to sit when told & for you to make sure they do. You are a team, the dog is only responsible for his part of this... the rest is up to you.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

puddles everywhere said:


> LOL goldens are seldom stubborn, just lack motivation. Allowing her to refuse is letting her make the decisions. You are actually teaching her it's ok to say no to what you want her to do. This is just a training issue. If you do some obedience training she will learn to listen to you and do what you want her to do and be just as happy. Right now, she is training you


I agree! My girl has an independent streak too. You just have to be firm. When you say it's time to leave, you have to mean it and be ready to enforce it.


----------

